# Sanremo 2016: tutti i cachet. Conti, Garko, Raffaele, Ghenea e co



## admin (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ecco tutti i compensi, i cachet, di Sanremo 2016. Carlo Conti, il conduttore, ha incassato 550.000 euro. A Gabriel Garko, 42.000 euro. Per Madalina Ghenea "solo" 15.000 euro. Virginia Raffaele, forse la protagonista assoluta, si è portata a casa 42.000 euro. 

Ecco i cachet degli ospiti:

Laura Pausini 250.000 euro

Eros Ramazzotti 200.000 euro

Pooh 200.000 euro

Renato Zero 200.000 euro

Elton John 300.000 euro

Nicole Kidman 300.000 euro


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco tutti i compensi, i cachet, di Sanremo 2016. Carlo Conti, il conduttore, ha incassato 550.000 euro. A Gabriel Garko, 42.000 euro. Per Madalina Ghenea "solo" 15.000 euro. Virginia Raffaele, forse la protagonista assoluta, si è portata a casa 42.000 euro.
> 
> Ecco i cachet degli ospiti:
> 
> ...



La gente normale dovrebbe sputare a vista in faccia a questi "vip" invece di inseguirli trepidanti per una foto..
300 mila euro un lavoratore normale deve lavorare 10-12 anni per guadagnarli...a queste porcherie li danno PER NIENTE...
Serve una rivoluzione culturale ma questo ormai è un mondo andato in malora...


----------



## Mou (15 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La gente normale dovrebbe sputare a vista in faccia a questi "vip" invece di inseguirli trepidanti per una foto..
> 300 mila euro un lavoratore normale deve lavorare 10-12 anni per guadagnarli...a queste porcherie li danno PER NIENTE...
> Serve una rivoluzione culturale ma questo ormai è un mondo andato in malora...



Populismo a go go. Anzi, "gentismo".


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ho letto in giro che Sanremo ha registrato un positivo di circa 5 milioni.
Se fosse vero, dal punto di vista commerciale sono stati soldi ben spesi.


----------



## Baggio (15 Febbraio 2016)

Garko con quei 42mila euro continuerà a pagare il chirurgo per finire la sua trasformazione in Eva Grimaldi


----------



## Danielsan (15 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Garko con quei 42mila euro continuerà a pagare il chirurgo per finire la sua trasformazione in Eva Grimaldi


----------



## danyaj87 (15 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho letto in giro che Sanremo ha registrato un positivo di circa 5 milioni.
> Se fosse vero, dal punto di vista commerciale sono stati soldi ben spesi.



Non so le cifre precise, però condivido questo ragionamento. Non esiste che io faccia un investimento senza avere un ritorno economico. Posso dire che le cifre degli artisti sono quelle, certo la kidman in un programma canoro c'entra una fava. Gli altri ci possono anche stare (anche se avrei dimezzato il cachet, elton jonh a parte). Considerando che i partecipanti non penso percepiscano cifre, ma semmai si fanno una discreta opera di pubblicità. La quale coi dischi venduti genera un indotto continuo. 

Siccome è Sanremo ed è fatta dalla rai è sbagliato.

Non voglio attaccare nessuno ovviamente, ma allo stesso modo pagare 20 milioni gente che calcia un pallone è una cosa fuori dalla logica umana. Benatia li prende in un mese quei soldi per dire. Altri in due giorni. Perchè questo?


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2016)

Sanremo è l'unico programma che si autosostiene. Cavoli loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Populismo a go go. Anzi, "gentismo".



E quindi?


----------



## Brain84 (16 Febbraio 2016)

beh 42.000 euro alla Raffaele che ha tenuto in piedi il Festival con Conti, sono pure pochi eh. Per gli altri tutto in linea, niente di trascendentale vista la quantità di soldi e visibilità che porta.


----------



## Hammer (16 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho letto in giro che Sanremo ha registrato un positivo di circa 5 milioni.
> Se fosse vero, dal punto di vista commerciale sono stati soldi ben spesi.



Sì è già in attivo. È uno dei pochissimi programmi Rai a non smenarci. Mi sembra che un altro sia Ulisse ma non ne sono sicurissimo.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ma i cachet sono lordi?


----------

